# I love MAC haul



## somethingsweet (Apr 6, 2010)

I got this in the post today! Ah! Lovesss!







Patina Eyeshadow
Brule Eyeshadow
Gaga Lipstick
Shell Cream Color Base
Blacktrack Fluidline
209 Brush


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 6, 2010)

Lovely haul! I e been wanting patina lately! It's soo pretty!


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Apr 6, 2010)

enjoy!  brule is one of my favorite es!


----------



## n_c (Apr 6, 2010)

great haul, I love brule!


----------



## misha5150 (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice haul!! Enjoy your goodies!!


----------



## somethingsweet (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks girlies!
Yeah, I've been meaning to pick up Brule for ages!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 9, 2010)

The 209 brush has been on my most wanted wishlist for a long time!! I shall get it someday!


----------



## xJustgirlie (Apr 9, 2010)

Aaaah now I want that CCB also!


----------



## gemmel06 (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice haul hope you enjoy


----------



## joybelle (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice! How are you liking the 209? It's a lemming for me.


----------



## solamente (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice, love the shadows, lovely neutral colours.


----------



## somethingsweet (Apr 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joybelle* 

 
_Nice! How are you liking the 209? It's a lemming for me._

 
I'm really liking the 209 its so precise!!


----------



## xsunshiine (May 13, 2010)

ooh i hope u love brule! its one of my absolute mac favs


----------



## munchkin86 (Jun 7, 2010)

I always wanted to try a CCB as well!


----------

